# Cable tray and verticle drops.



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

K so I'm not super well versed using cable tray and a have a question or two. 
We are using a wire basket type tray, mc cable and dropping vertically about 15' from tray to equipment disconnect. The mc will be sleeved in imc to 12' aff for physical protection. Is the a listed fitting to leave the tray and drop 6-7' to the imc without having to do any supports from tray to imc? Also to change from going vertical up a wall to horizontal across a ceiling, with the top of the basket facing out from the wall on the vert section and up toward the ceiling for the hori section, is accomplished how? I have a small book from legrand that shows how to make different bends and such but I don't recall seeing the bend I just mentioned. Thanks is advance

edit: Ha, I can't spell either! verticle=vertical, in the title, geez!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

For the vertical run of tray where it connects to the upper tray into a "J" fitting, why not just mount it to the side of the upper tray then bring your cables up and over the edge..

Where you drop down, you could take a small width basket tray and drop it to your first support for your IMC and up to the main tray.. 

So long as your bonding requirements are met and maintained throughout there shouldn't be a problem..


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> For the vertical run of tray where it connects to the upper tray into a "J" fitting, why not just mount it to the side of the upper tray then bring your cables up and over the edge.. Where you drop down, you could take a small width basket tray and drop it to your first support for your IMC and up to the main tray.. So long as your bonding requirements are met and maintained throughout there shouldn't be a problem..


 thanks, I think in the vert to hori transition I'm going to run the vert piece past the hori piece, using a waterfall exit from hori to vert for nice smooth transition. I was trying to avoiding having the equipment and the tray mechanically connected because of frequent equipment changes to the mill line. I don't think it's feasible so the small basket maybe the best choice.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If I understand you correctly you want to make a J shape rotated 90 degrees? 

Use bolt cutters to chop out sections of the side wall and you can bend it, obviously the more you chop out the more sweep you will have in your bends. I normally cut 3 sections out leaving 2 in so my total bend is going to be 500mm if the basket has 50/100 spacings. Zip ties are good for holding it together while you take it up the lift and clamp it to your strut then snip them off once its secure.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

chewy said:


> If I understand you correctly you want to make a J shape rotated 90 degrees? Use bolt cutters to chop out sections of the side wall and you can bend it, obviously the more you chop out the more sweep you will have in your bends. I normally cut 3 sections out leaving 2 in so my total bend is going to be 500mm if the basket has 50/100 spacings. Zip ties are good for holding it together while you take it up the lift and clamp it to your strut then snip them off once its secure.


 nah a "L" shape but wit the bottom of tray making a180


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If the size gets hefty... just use a Kellums style wire mesh strain relief -- just as if it was a cord drop -- and a shepard's hook transition... 

Certainly, big MC going into a panel as a feeder, etc. deserves that level of strain relief. 

In the smaller stuff, go with a shepard's hook -- in the MC -- and then use a zip-tie {MC to cable tray basket} as the now vertical MC passes on by and down into the IMC sleeve/ chase. Nip off the excess nylon.

I would not want MC to directly transition down out of a cable tray because -- subsequent action in the cable tray may tug too harshly on the MC 'tape' and cause it to unravel.

If you've used the above shepard's hook (slack) in your MC that can't happen.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's nothing in the code excludes you from the required securement intervals for MC cable when you drop from cable tray or sleeve it in IMC. Just sayin'.


----------

